
Corporations versus Countries - mkempe
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/108028360866/corporations-versus-countries
======
bediger4000
Wow, this is _stupid_. The meanings of "Terrorism" and "terrorist" aren't
universally agreed upon, and it's clear from the text that Soctt Adams hasn't
noticed this. He also seems to approve of administratively designating people
as "terrorists", and instantly depriving those so designated of rights and
property.

If anything, actions motivated by viewpoints like this are going to cause more
trouble than "terrorism" itself.

